# Get Admission in US Medical College



## M Amin Amjad

*Hey guys!

I have a problem!
I don't know about How can I get admission inb US medical colleges for mbbs!*:red:*
I want to get admission in US or Canadian medical colleges or europeon Medical College!
**I don't know even which country is best for medical study...*:red:*
so anyone from all of you can guide me!**
I will be very thankful to him/her.
**I want to get inf**ormation about these**... Please help...!*


----------



## rosequartz

Hi, 

1. To get into American or Canadian medical college, you need to study a four year undergraduate degree from an accredited US or Canadian instituition first. Then you also need to give the MCAT (AAMC). Only then you can get into a medical college. In some instituitions, Undergraduate degree programs accept international students in spring sessions (admissions close in Dec & classes start around Jan)too besides autumn sessions. Med schools start studies in sept, I think. So most students take MCAT in final BSc year.

2. As for European medical colleges, most of them offer medical studies in their native languages along with seperate entry tests and O and A level results. There are very few English medium colleges in EU, besides Uk and Italy. UK requires O and A level results, BMAT entry test and a fat bank account. Italy has started taking the IMAT entry test exam for selecting deserving students from all over the world and awarding them scholarships. Only your score on the IMAT exam decides if you get selected or not. They offer 70 seats for Non EU students divided among six medical instituitions that offer medicine studies in English. This year, the exam was held on 15 April and allowed international students from 20 different countries to take the test. On scholarship, you need to pay €3000 annual tuition instead of the actual €18000 per annum fee. Classes start in Sept. 

All of these destinations are absolutely excellent for medical studies, but the only problem is finance. If you can afford them, then without doubt, America is best education destination in this world. If that doesn't work out, I think Italy can be your back up. 

Hope this helps and all the best for wherever you decide to go.


----------



## M Amin Amjad

Now I am the student of 2nd year! now I should try to give IMAT exams after Fsc for admission in Italy medical unversities for mbbs in april 2014? Also please tell me the name of these medical universities... Remember it I want to do mbbs then MD... In simple words I want to attain a maximum level in medical field!:roll: & want to become a doctor at international:roll: level... so please recommend me a suitable university in which I can become a doctor at international level! & Thank you so much for your guideline... & of course your guideline is very beneficial for my future...! So please help me as you can!

- - - Updated - - -

one thing more! there is not any centre for IMAT exams in Pakistan...


----------



## rosequartz

Hi, 

It is expected that IMAT exam centre will be set up in Pakistan next year (Inshallah). So, you should definitely give it a try. This link gives information about the exam and it will be updated next year: About IMAT | Admissions Testing Service

The six universities that took part in IMAT 2013 are; 
1. Pavia University 
2. Milan University
3. Roma la Sapienza University
4. University of Bari
5. University of Naples II
6. Roma tor Vergatta University

My brother gave the IMAT 2013 exam and successfully secured a seat in Pavia university (merit no 19 in Pavia uni and overall rank no. 46/6000 international students) chose Pavia and Milan Universities because they offered a 6 year combined bachelor and specialization medical degree program (4 year MBBS and 2 year specialization). These universities provide special classes for USMLE from 3rd year onwards. I would recommend these universities too. Passing the USMLE exam opens up America, Canada and Australia for students. 

Here is the link to the 2013 test paper: Medicina e Chirurgia - Odontoiatria e Protesi Dentaria 

This website helps alot too and includes list of books to study too: Admissions IMAT 

I will be glad to help with any other questions you have.


----------



## KAAMI

hi rose, i have cleared my fsc pre medical and trying to get admission in private medical colleges in pakistan but i don't think i could as my marks are not so good that is 750 in fsc and 250 in provincial entry test so give me some opinion what should i do, should i apply to any foreign for mbbs or what????


----------



## rosequartz

KAAMI said:


> hi rose, i have cleared my fsc pre medical and trying to get admission in private medical colleges in pakistan but i don't think i could as my marks are not so good that is 750 in fsc and 250 in provincial entry test so give me some opinion what should i do, should i apply to any foreign for mbbs or what????


Hi,
Firstly, which test do you mean by provincial test? MCAT? Secondly, your final merit, which will be calculated from your FSc, matric and entry test result will decide if you'll get admission in Pak private colleges. Last year a student with marks similar to yours got into BDS in CMH.. If it doesn't work out, opportunities in many different countries are open. The member who can help you better with private colleges is @anas90. I believe you have the following options: 
1. Study for the IMAT 2014 and try your shot at Italy because admission depends on IMAT result. 
2. If you can afford $11000 annually for a six year Medicine program (English medium) Poland is a great option and they admissions open in spring and fall.. I will share some links soon. 
3. Romania is also good, but its known to be corrupt. Still its as cheap as Italy (fee ranges from €3200 to €4000 annually) I wouldn't recommend this but if interested the two good universities are Oradea University and University of Ovidius Constanta school of Medicine. Admission requires 60% marks in Bio, I sent you PM with more info. Admissions close in July and classes start in Sept. 
4. Apply to renowned medical universities of China in Jan-Feb for Spring semester (if all rest fails) that offer exchange programs with US, UK, and other such countries like Zhejiang University, Sichuan University, Nanjing University, Taishan Medical University, Jilin University, Wenzhou University, Dalian Medical university. China will be the most economical choice financially because this will help you save up for specialization and international exams you decide to pursue.

Rest, don't lose hope. Remember that everything happens for a reason and Allah Almighty always has a better plan for us.


----------



## M Amin Amjad

Excuse me!
I want to do MD after mbbs then any one of these universities have setup for MD or Not? I don't want to go for specialization...


----------



## rosequartz

M Amin Amjad said:


> Excuse me!
> I want to do MD after mbbs then any one of these universities have setup for MD or Not? I don't want to go for specialization...


MBBS and MD are the same degree. In Asia, MBBS (bachelor of medicine & bachelor of surgery) is used. In advanced countries like US, UK, EU etc MD (doctor or medicine) is used. The only difference is that mbbs is an undergraduate degree in Asia, while MD is a graduate degree in the advance countries that requires a 4yr undergraduate degree in Bio or Chem. In Italy, after four years you will be an MD and its optional for you to continue the next two years of specialization. What exactly do you want to do study after becoming a doctor?


----------



## M Amin Amjad

Ohoo! okay! After MD or mbbs then what we can do further! except specialization! I listen that another course is also available which will be completed within 8 years more after Mbbs!


----------



## M Amin Amjad

Moreoer can you tell me about interactive physiology? I mean how can I use IP?


----------



## rosequartz

M Amin Amjad said:


> Ohoo! okay! After MD or mbbs then what we can do further! except specialization! I listen that another course is also available which will be completed within 8 years more after Mbbs!


After acquiring a medical degree you can go into research, teaching, business, administration, imaging, therapy, or simply work as a physician (practicing doctor), healthcare administrator, hospital administrator, quote a few. f you want to become a practicing doctor (physician), you'll have to apply for residency (house job) which varies from 3-7years according to the specialty (cardiology, anesthsiology, opthalmology, neurology and so on) you choose. After that you can work as an independent physician. If you want to teach medicine, you need to get a Phd degree. If you want to do clinical researches and revolutionize medicine, head into research programs. If you want to be a hospital director or administrator, get an MBA/MHA degree after mbbs/md. If you want to operate different medical equipments, opt for medical imaging, radiology and become the diagnostic imaging director. The career paths in medicine are endless because its a progressing field. 



M Amin Amjad said:


> Moreoer can you tell me about interactive physiology? I mean how can I use IP?


 I don't know much about this but I'll look into it.


----------



## M Amin Amjad

Now! I have decided to become a neurosurgeon!(Inshallah). In simple I will clear Mcat Exams & get admision in Medical college for MD/MBBS then I will clear USMLE Exams for getting license then I will go to USA for neurology the duration to become a neurosugeon is about 6-8 years after MBBS/MD...! only you can pray for me..& thanks a lot for my Help! you are a great guider! Thank you for all of this... If I face further any Problem then I will be discuss that problem on threat! & I will do my best as I can! After 13 years I will be a neurosurgeon at International Level!( Inshallah!) thank you again! & now tell me about IP...!


----------



## M Amin Amjad

Excuse me Rashed Mohamed! thanks for telling about these... But now I already have set my destination... In simple I will give exams of MCAT then I will get admission in medical college of Pakistan on merit... then I will do there MBBS! After this I will clear the exams of USMLE(United States Medical Lisencing Examination) then I will go to USA for neurological education... I will complete the courses of neurological education within 8 years after MBBS... Okay! I think this is possible for a hard working, brilliant & outstanding student...! after 13 years I can become a neurosurgeon in USA... Right or not? what you say! Is this possible or not?


----------



## rosequartz

M Amin Amjad said:


> Now! I have decided to become a neurosurgeon!(Inshallah). In simple I will clear Mcat Exams & get admision in Medical college for MD/MBBS then I will clear USMLE Exams for getting license then I will go to USA for neurology the duration to become a neurosugeon is about 6-8 years after MBBS/MD...! only you can pray for me..& thanks a lot for my Help! you are a great guider! Thank you for all of this... If I face further any Problem then I will be discuss that problem on threat! & I will do my best as I can! After 13 years I will be a neurosurgeon at International Level!( Inshallah!) thank you again! & now tell me about IP...!


In sha Allah. Your plan will work. I'll advice you to take USMLE 1 in fourth year of MBBS and step 2 in final year. It'll save some time. Neurology has the longest residency duration of 7 years. You'll have to work extremely hard, Neurology is tough. Thank you for your kind words. Your welcome; glad this info helped. We're passengers of the same boat, May Allah help both of us achieve our objectives, Amin. As for IP, it helps understand physiology concepts and processes through visual representation and animated illustrations. It will help visual learner students who understand better with diagrams. All the best to you for your future. May Allah bless you and help you even more Amin.


----------



## XUSOM Help

Hi *M Amin Amjad*, If you want to pursue a career as a neurosurgeon...steps to follow..
*How to Become a Neurosurgeon*
Neurosurgeons, sometimes referred to as brain surgeons, diagnose and treat conditions that affect the neurological system. Neurosurgeons perform delicate surgical procedures relating to the brain and nervous system. They treat brain tumors and brain-related injuries, including brain and spinal traumas resulting from accidents. Aspiring neurosurgeons must fulfill extensive educational requirements, as well as an extensive residency. If you're still interested in becoming a neurosurgeon, read on and find out how to go about it.


Earn a bachelor's of science degree. If you know that you want to pursue a career as a neurosurgeon, start preparing while you're in college. Earn an undergraduate degree in biology. Make sure your bachelor's degree includes pre-med prerequisites, such as biochemistry, microbiology and human anatomy. 
Go to medical school and become a doctor of medicine (MD). Before being accepted into medical school, you will have to take the Medical College Admission Test (MCAT) and apply to various medical schools (it's always best to apply to more than one school). If you receive a high grade on the MCAT, you'll be accepted to medical school. Once in medical school, you'll complete a four year medical training course. To become a neurosurgeon, you will be compelled to take advanced courses in medical diagnostics and surgical practice. At the end of your schooling you'll have to complete a residency program. 
Get a medical license. You must pass the United States Medical Licensing Examination (USMLE) before you can practice medicine. You can take this test while you're in your residency program. 
Get licensed as a neurosurgeon. Once you receive your medical license, you will have to complete a one-year hospital internship followed by a six-to-eight-year neurosurgery residency. After completing these prerequisites, you can apply to your state's medical board for a license to perform neurosurgery.


----------



## M Amin Amjad

Thank you! so much for this support! I will try to clear these prerequisites as I can could as a neurosurgeon...! moreover I think I wil have enjoy the residency duration more than to become a doctor of Medicine(MD). I am so much intersting to do work of heavy duty! In Pakistan these steps will be remain same for neurosurgory or not? I think the steps will be remain the same! for conformation I ask this!

- - - Updated - - -



rosequartz said:


> In sha Allah. Your plan will work. I'll advice you to take USMLE 1 in fourth year of MBBS and step 2 in final year. It'll save some time. Neurology has the longest residency duration of 7 years. You'll have to work extremely hard, Neurology is tough. Thank you for your kind words. Your welcome; glad this info helped. We're passengers of the same boat, May Allah help both of us achieve our objectives, Amin. As for IP, it helps understand physiology concepts and processes through visual representation and animated illustrations. It will help visual learner students who understand better with diagrams. All the best to you for your future. May Allah bless you and help you even more Amin.


Thank you! for all these & I am glad to know you also choose this & I am like to work hard! & don't worry I have one quality that which I decide in my life I have to get only! then I don't worry about how much I have to work hard! Moreover as I ask about IP..! i know what is IP but I don't how to use IP...! I means it requires log in for using this... but i don't know how I get Log in. So if you know then tell me about it! I want to use IP.


----------



## rosequartz

M Amin Amjad said:


> Thank you! for all these & I am glad to know you also choose this & I am like to work hard! & don't worry I have one quality that which I decide in my life I have to get only! then I don't worry about how much I have to work hard! Moreover as I ask about IP..! i know what is IP but I don't how to use IP...! I means it requires log in for using this... but i don't know how I get Log in. So if you know then tell me about it! I want to use IP.


I was delighted to see your interest in this field too. I can safely say we're both up for the challenge then. So, some IP programs require people to make accounts and pay by credit cards to get access to the material, like this one Interactive Physiology | Interactive Anatomy Physiology | ADAM Interactive Physiology . I have been trying to find a free one, but I could only find this one: Interactive Physiology. Can you share the link or the program name of the one you found?


----------



## XUSOM Help

Hi *M Amin Amjad*,
Good you will have to do a lot of hard work...all the best


----------



## M Amin Amjad

rosequartz said:


> I was delighted to see your interest in this field too. I can safely say we're both up for the challenge then. So, some IP programs require people to make accounts and pay by credit cards to get access to the material, like this one Interactive Physiology | Interactive Anatomy Physiology | ADAM Interactive Physiology . I have been trying to find a free one, but I could only find this one: Interactive Physiology. Can you share the link or the program name of the one you found?


Rosaquartz!
Now I am subcribing a trial version for one week from which you share the link! If I feel satisfaction on online using IP then may be I can subcribe this! otherwise I have downloaded IP file from torrentz which is size of 543MB, this file is not working so I have to find the method of using this file without internet! The DVD/CDs of IP are so much costly! I will discuss the results of online using a free trial of 1 week later! On the other hand which you trying to use IP free. At this website so much little information provided to us about IP...! My teacher introduce us about IP that "This is the one thing which you can't download it or copy it without buying a log in" & Thanks for trying to find out about IP...!

- - - Updated - - -



XUSOM Help said:


> Hi *M Amin Amjad*,
> Good you will have to do a lot of hard work...all the best


Thank you! XUSOM... I will do hard work as I can....

- - - Updated - - -

One thing more please tell me about the recommended books for preparation of MCAT...! & what is the merit for MD in Pakistan?

- - - Updated - - -

About IP it is also very intersting if we use online IP by subcription! Moreover I will use IP in Medical college after clearing the exams of MCAT! and I think the knowledge which they provided in free online about IP is enough for doing FSc...! So What you say about IP...?

After all have you any problem in clearing the test of MCAT...? If not we must have to quit using medstudent & sincerely doing work hard day & night to clear the exams of FSc & MCAT, When we get admission in a good medical college then we will continue discussion about How to clear MBBS or MD session! So are you agree with my suggestion?


----------



## XUSOM Help

Hi *M Amin Amjad*, For MCAT...Check for materials like gold standard, Princeton review, Kaplan, Examkrackers...


----------



## M Amin Amjad

I am vaery Happy today because I get Original IP without buying it! If anyone also want to get then anyone cane ask me? & Xusom! thanks for recommended these but if you tell me the best choise among these for preparation of MCAT exams then I will be very thankful to you!


----------



## rosequartz

Hi brother, 

That's awesome. It would be great if you share it with all of us.

Eid ul Adha Mubarak!


----------



## M Amin Amjad

Okay Sister! Thank you for your wishing me! & Happy eid ul Azha also from me! okay! Now follow the following simple steps them you can use IP....!1: Download IP iso file from torrent2: Then download dmg extracter crack from torrent3: extract iso file of ip by using dmg extracter.4: Now open "start here" file from extracted files of IP in google chrome!5: Then you need a flash player to run IP! After all you can use ip as you want!


----------



## rosequartz

Hi, 

Thank you brother! I followed your steps, and it works! Thanks a lot! 

Khair Mubarak.


----------



## M Amin Amjad

Okay! Mention not! Because you also help me a lot & also help you...


----------



## Maha momal

Hi amin amjad! 
Ur plan is vry good. I hope may u achieve ur goal amin. But for this u need a vry much hard work and luck. And I recommend u some books like kips series, ilmi, and ur own text books r of vry much importance bcz mcat is vry easy but mostly puzzling. So be prepared. Keep hard job!


----------



## M Amin Amjad

Okay... Maha! Thanks for supporting & I will act upon your advice, I am ready for hard working as I can could so I will be prepared and always be ready for mcat & I am excitingly waiting for mcat exams... & first I will give importance to my teaxtbook after then others for the preparation of MCAT exams... okay!


----------



## stephwright

These might be helpful to you 

Here is a google doc with a lot of different links to mostly free MCAT Cheat Sheet/Study Guides https://docs.google.com/document/d/1hUJrWcyjd5t42TFNg8nAfVU4PjeN7B-94hwozopyYfs/edit


----------



## rinkle

Hello I want to the eligibility criteria of getting admission to colleges in China for MBBS. What is the fees struture of all the colleges.?
What is the living cost of studying there?
May I do my internship outside China?
Do they also teach in English Medium also?


----------



## asifron

*Top Medical Colleges*

hello everyone..
you must be thinking which college to join and what would be there fees. don't worry now check the link below and all your questions would be answered.
topmedicalschools.biz it helped me..
all the best.


----------



## Azeez Ullah

I'm First year medical student and i'm interested in research very much and i want to start any research right from now having any relation to neurology ..........
so kindly any body kind ,tell me any procedure which could help me in starting my research ....
also tell me about any research center for undergraduates in medicine in Pakistan and world wide....


----------



## mika2010

All students are required to abide by all the rules and regulations of the Colleges. Non adherence to these rules and regulations make the students liable to disciplinary action which may range from warning to expulsion from the College. Students of Rangpur Community Medical College are forbidden to organize political union, association or society other than those set up by the authority in order to enrich their physical, intellectual, social and ethical development.


----------



## M Amin Amjad

Can anyone tell me, How I can do _Doctor of Medicine(MD) *(4 year duration time) in Pakistan?
I do some research on it! according to myself, I think
1) Do Fsc Got 1000+ Marks
2) Give MCAT & Got 1050+ Marks
3) Do MBBS from KEMU
4) Give again a Entry test and Got 75+% marks
5) Your selection for Doctor of Medicine will be clear! then your admission in Doctor of Medicine will be okay in your respective field in MD!(Like Cardiology, Neurology(I will go with it), Radiology, urology & so on about 12 divisions are available...)
Is it True or Not?
If NOT then tell me the right procedure of doing it(MD) in Pakistan! Please.. if somebody knows about FEE of Doctor of Medicine in Pakistan after selection then He/She also can discuss here... I am waiting of your reply..

Thank You















*_


----------



## drmurali

Bacterial endocarditis (Endocarditis) - High Yeild Topics For USMLE, 10 Points You Should Know
is a localized infection of the endocardium
characterized by vegetations involving the valve leaflets or walls.
It can also be classified as acute (ABE) or subacute (SBE).
Infection of healthy valves by high-virulence organisms
Produces metastatic foci
Usually fatal if not treated within 6 weeks
Most common organism is S. aureus (MCQ)
Seeding of previously damaged valves (rheumatic heart disease, con-
genital valve defects: mitral valve prolapse)
caused by low-virulence organisms
Does not produce metastatic foci
Most common organism is Streptococcus viridans (MCQ)
Mitral valve is most often affected(MCQ)
Read more at news4medico dot com/endocarditis/
1132 High Yeild Topics for USMLE


----------



## myeditor

*Try This Editor*

edititplease.********/editmystatement has professional editors that will write your personal statement and applications for you


----------



## Alina123

Hello guys I know this is an old thread but I was wondering how to apply for the imat can you take this test here in Pakistan?


----------



## M Amin Amjad

No, we can not take this test in Pakistan because there is no centre for IMAT in Pakistan.


----------



## MedRook

There are many MCAT resrouces online; a simple google search will turn out millions. The most important part is to manage your time wisely when preparing! Good luck!


----------



## cristinaharn

Thanks for informative and helpful post, obviously in your blog everything is good.


----------



## AsadShahbaz

Hey. Thankyou for this very informative thread. I have currently completed my A levels and am preparing for Mcat. I ultimately plan on becoming a Cardiac Surgeon IA. Can you guide me as to what degree I should pursue post MBBS from KEMU (InShaAllah pray that I get in)? I want to settle in Canada along with my family and move right after MBBS. What should I do? Please explain the procedure. After mbbs can I straightaway move to Canada and start working as a simple doctor or do I have to do some courses or something? Furthermore, how long will specialization in cardiology take? Also, I'll have to give the USMLE test? Please guide me, Thank youu.


----------



## M Amin Amjad

Cardiology= 4 years specialization after MBBS. But now just focus MCAT. After that think what the next. Best of luck!


----------



## shanelowney

If you want to study abroad or in the USA then you can join a All Saints University College of Medicine. This medical university offer direct admissions in the Doctor of Medicine degree with scholarship facility. For more details visit allsaitsu{dot}org.


----------



## shanelowney

To get into American or Canadian clinical school, you have to consider a multi year college degree from an authorize US or Canadian institution first.


----------

